# Photo Challenge - What Do We Want?



## alchemist (Jul 5, 2012)

So that July's discussion thread is kept to discussing eggs (cool!) and cuddlies (cute!), I thought one of us should start this. I have some thoughts on the matter but haven't got time to get them down right now (will do later), so how about starting with some questions?

1. What do you like in a photo?

2. How do you vote for a photo?

3. What do you like about the challenges?

4. In what way do you think the monthly challenges could be improved?



(Of course, "I'm quite happy with it" is a valid response to 4.)


----------



## alchemist (Jul 5, 2012)

Right, I'll go first.

1. What do you like in a photo?

Lots of things. Spectacular scenery, humour, symbolism. Sometimes I can just appreciate the technical ability of the photographer, or the imagination they had in composing that scene, or realising that that very moment would make a great photo.







Technically, that's pretty easy. Climb a very very very long ladder, point and shoot. But it's the setting that makes it.






Yes, it's just an old man. Nothing exciting, but you have to admit it's a great photo.






It's just two elephants, but it says so much more.

Many things determine what we like and that can vary from time to time and situation to situation.

2. How do you vote for a photo?

It changes. Quality is important (like focus, no heads cut off, composition), beauty, whether it was difficult to do, imagination. Sometimes, if they're very similar (e.g. the water theme), I just go with my gut, because I can't separate them any other way.


3. What do you like about the challenges?

I have to admit the most memorable ones were where I had to work at it, such as driving around the countryside for an hour looking for something abandoned (I found a dumped TV), or I spent half an hour at a roundabout one night, trying to get a long exposure shot of car lights. And failed. Granted, I haven't done much of this lately.

4. In what way do you think the monthly challenges could be improved?

Changing the rules so that photos have to be taken for the challenge is probably a good idea, that few would object to. It would make it a little more interactive, perhaps, where we could share stories of our adventures. We would have to rely on everyone's honesty, but I don't think that would be a problem.

One possible way to ensure this would be to set a challenge that rules out most of our already-established photo albums, such as a photographic technique.

Two examples that I saw when trying to find a theme myself...

Lens flare






(I don't like it much, but I've seen it)

Or long exposure






The latter is available to most of us on our standard digital cameras. Challenges like this might have the added bonus of forcing us to find out what all the other functions on the camera are for (I only found out about long exposure for the Light challenge).


So, just some thoughts. I've only added them for the purposes of debate, and none of this is a slight directed at anyone in particular, for I'm no different to anyone else here. Please add some more thoughts. (happy smiley, as the software won't let me add another image)

Edit: of course anything we suggest must be do-able without special equipment, although if you have it, you can use it e.g. big lenses


----------



## Tiffany (Jul 5, 2012)

I vote for photo's I like the best, those that fit the challenge & are in focus. I'm no art critic, in fact most modern art is way over my head, but I do know what I like.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jul 5, 2012)

I'll hopefully be back to make proper comment soon.

But I just thought I'd mention that this month is the *FOUR YEAR* anniversary of the challenge.

That's a lot of challengers. And _a lot_ a lot of photographs. 

So it's lasted pretty damn well, I reckon.


----------



## Talysia (Jul 5, 2012)

I had a nice big post lined up, and then I accidentally closed the tab and lost it. *sigh*  Anyway, here's my answers.

1. What do you like in a photo?

I like evocative photos, ones that make me smile or laugh, feel sad or make me think.  As long as it's relatively well taken and fitting of the theme, then I like it.  I'm rather easy to please!

2. How do you vote for a photo?

I'm not a very technical person (in fact, I'm about as amateur as it gets, which shows, sometimes), so my criteria for voting sways more toward the creative side, especially in terms of composition, use of colour, and how the photo has been set up.  It has to fit well with the theme, too.  Along with this, my vote will usually go to the one that strikes the biggest chord with me, much like Tiffany.

3. What do you like about the challenges?

 I love the way we all have so many different interpretations of the themes.  Every month I'm surprised by the creativity here - it's always nice to see.  I love the amount of effort put into the entries, too.

4. In what way do you think the monthly challenges could be improved?

To be honest, I'm not sure they could.  I like things the way they are - the winner picks the next theme.  That way, there's always the possibility of either a more technical theme, or a creative theme.

I may have missed some things.  I really should've typed that up beforehand.

Also, I can't believe the contest has been going for four years now.  Wow!


----------



## mosaix (Jul 6, 2012)

As a general point I would prefer themes that were more specific, so that we were forced to go out and take a picture for the competition rather than being able to choose one from our digital albums that just happened to fit.

I want the competition to make me think about the theme and then make me work and stretch myself a bit to take a picture that fits. Sometimes I think the themes are a bit too 'general'.


----------



## StormFeather (Jul 6, 2012)

alchemist said:


> 1. What do you like in a photo?



Hard to define sometimes. I don't know enough about photography to be fully appreciative of, or understanding of good techniques.  However, for me, a photo doesn't have to be technically brilliant to tick my boxes!  I like to be inspired, for the photo to 'get' me in someway.



alchemist said:


> 2. How do you vote for a photo?



I look for relevance to the theme, and I suppose artistic composition (never really defined it in my head!).  As said above, I'm not clever enough with a camera to really know the technical specifics, so, as with Taly and Tiffany, I like something that really strikes a chord.



alchemist said:


> 3. What do you like about the challenges?



As with the writing challenges, I love the way a single theme can really inspire such diverse responses.  The creativity of the folks that take part never ceases to amaze me.



alchemist said:


> 4. In what way do you think the monthly challenges could be improved?


 
Taking on board what folks have said elsewhere, but not wanting to put other folks off taking part . . 


Maybe, although I don't think there is anything 'official' against it, revisiting previous themes that haven't been used in the last 12 months - as others have mentioned, there were some great themes previously that were maybe more in keeping with what people want now.  For the winner of a challenge, perhaps they can feel more free to pick something previously used if they're struggling with inspiration for a new theme.



With regards to 'holiday snaps', I agree it's lovely to be able to go out and take a new picture specifically for the challenge, but I'm sure I'm not the only one who has seen a theme and thought 'Yes! I've got the perfect picture from last week/month/holiday' etc.  Also, there are months that, even with the best of intentions, you just don't get the time to do what you want.  

So, perhaps we could say that there is a limit of one previously taken photo, but, if you are entering two pictures, at least one of them has to have been taken specifically with the current theme in mind?  I know we're relying on the integrity of those taking part, but I see no reason to doubt my fellow chronners.

I would much rather we see more pictures, including holiday snaps, rather than less.




alchemist said:


> Of course, "I'm quite happy with it" is a valid response to 4.)



Otherwise of course, I'm quite happy with it!!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 6, 2012)

I'd love a step by step guide telling me how to upload the photo - what size, how to get the mb's down... the few times I've gone to the trouble of taking ones for the Chrons (mainly the Mary, Mary thread), I can't upload it because of the size. Or else, a capacity for bigger files. Otherwise, I'm afraid I kind of observe this thread and don't partake. *

I like a photo that moves me, btw, in whatever way. I know nothing about technical how to, I just know sometimes I sit and stare at a picture and wonder why I can't look away. 

*Ps, Alc, I know you've told me about photobucket, but I still got confused.  I am a technical amoeba, I need an insert photo a in box b style thing.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jul 6, 2012)

I use Photobucket a lot, if I get chance over the weekend I can do a walkthrough with some helpful screenshots.


----------



## alchemist (Jul 6, 2012)

springs said:


> I'd love a step by step guide telling me how to upload the photo - what size, how to get the mb's down... the few times I've gone to the trouble of taking ones for the Chrons (mainly the Mary, Mary thread), I can't upload it because of the size. Or else, a capacity for bigger files. Otherwise, I'm afraid I kind of observe this thread and don't partake. *
> 
> I like a photo that moves me, btw, in whatever way. I know nothing about technical how to, I just know sometimes I sit and stare at a picture and wonder why I can't look away.
> 
> *Ps, Alc, I know you've told me about photobucket, but I still got confused.  I am a technical amoeba, I need an insert photo a in box b style thing.



The most boring man in the world shows (not tells) you how to upload to photobucket...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9dWca-B5tw

A less boring child (or adult with a squeaky voice) shows you how to resize a photo (they've changed the layout of the site since, but it'll give you a vague idea of how to do it now)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELxBTugSY3I

Then you copy the url (there's a button on photobucket) and paste into the Insert Image box on reply page. As you are typing a reply to this, notice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 above where you're typing. Go on, click on it.

Edit: Hoopy's walkthrough will be simpler. When it's done, someone could sticky it, just like Lenny's tutorials.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 6, 2012)

Okay, typing a reply. Pressed the little hill button, I've done that before (mainly by accident. )

Hoopy that sounds brill. (it's just I'm sure it's not it's not just me who's put off by that.)

I shall try not to be an amoeba, and see if I can capture something. (I only have a blackberry, though, so the idea of specialist tech criteria would rule such single-cell photographers out).


----------



## Gary Compton (Jul 6, 2012)

alchemist said:


>



Why have you got a picture of me walking out of KebabsRus?


----------



## anivid (Jul 9, 2012)

*Part 1/4.*
The photos I find interesting are the stunning, mindboggling and/or beautiful ones usually in the categories of landscapes and architecture, but also others if they have some DEPTH (normally represented with foreground, background and maybe middleground), and perspective – alch’s first photo certainly got that J
I’ll bring some here - but have a much broader perspective in my likings J 
(click on the thumbnails in case you want them full size)


----------



## anivid (Jul 9, 2012)

*Part 2/4.*
Some photos can be interesting alone because of the motif, where others need to carry some more photographical properties in the taking (positioning of the photographer in relation to the motif and light etc., focus, aperture, shutter speed, white balance, iso speed, etc.)
The three pics here (living figures) are those where the motif alone could carry the photo, but pls. remark that also here the photographer has composed the pic with an interesting background, and depth.


----------



## anivid (Jul 9, 2012)

*Part 3/4.*
What is also present in what we call the Photo Challenge is the conceptual photos.
In conceptual photos it’s the creation of the motif which takes precedence, and the photo serves as documentation – meaning the photographical parameters are more or less suspended – even they don’t need be J
see here




Called « Behind the Smile »




Called « You must Fit »




« Ha-ha, I’m Taller »

More Concept Photos on http://stylishwebdesigner.com/50-excellent-photographs-with-a-concept/


----------



## anivid (Jul 9, 2012)

*Conclusion, part 4/4.*
*Finding or Creating.*
We end up with two ways of working.
In the first we’re going out FINDING a motif, where our photographical skills and artistic eye (photography is defined as an _art, science and practice_ J) can come into use – and in the second we’re CREATING the motif _in situ_, hence mostly using the photography as documentation – that’s actually two different challenges.
*This could call for setting up a Photo Challenge, and a Conceptual Challenge. *
Some would only like to partake in the one, others might want them both.
- or continue the way it is, and come to terms with the fact that the contestants aren’t the same month after month.

*Voting in a photo contest :*
Voting for the best photographer is the same as JUDGING the photos, hence one has to *raise oneself over the personal preferences (the subjective : love/like), *and seriously try to evaluate the photos, the photographer have laid much time and effort in – even one might not at first be attracted to the photo, or right away seems more attracted to another, where the motives seem more in sync with one’s own values.
The usual way after having taking a general look, is to take a closer look at the photographic parameters : 
*sharpness
* position of the motif (angle, possible use of golden means, rule of third etc.), 
* light/shadow, 
* perspective, 
* depth (e.g. foreground, background, maybe middleground) 
* contrasts, 
* and colours 
– remark the details, and weigh them all together in the finding of the best shot.
Those things are valid also for amateur contests.
*May be also a good idea to open up for presenting photos WITHOUT participating in the contest.*


*Photography or Photographer??*
That’s also a thing, which we now have the chance to re-valuate, is it the best shot we want to find or the best shooter as now ??
IMO it’s sort of akward that one can be the best photographer one month but not the next – regression usually doesn’t happen that fast J 
Sounds more realistic to be finding the best photo, as no matter how good the photographer, (s)he’ll make shots of different quality.
Even a photographer is allowed to bring two photos, there might only be one which is « classe ».

*Deadline*
Is the 27. of the month the best deadline, considering the 75 words contest (deadline the 23.) and the quarterly 300-words (deadline 31. of the month) ??
May be it would be better with more distance to the two literary competitions ?? 
- as in the 15. ??

- and now, dear alchemist – I’ll leave it all in your competent hands – the mayor just appointed me World Citizen, gotta go say something to him - may be tell that I’m not of this world - - or then again, may be not   
Best from Anivid 




(click chimp to vitalize


----------



## crystal haven (Jul 9, 2012)

I hope, as someone who doesn't even have a camera, you don't mind my thoughts on this. 

The thing I love about the photo challenge is the fact that I feel very much part of it.

I come and have a look at the theme of the challenge and all the photos. The one that gives me a reaction, emotion, and often a 'wow - that's clever/beautiful - or makes me think beyond the photo, a sense of where it's taking me to. Like in a gallery where a painting of a person, can leave me wondering what they are thinking, or what they are looking at. 

These are things I look for. I don't know the technical side of photography, but know if it works or not for me, if it gives me an emotional reaction or not.

I am sure I'm not the only voter, that votes with the heart, rather than the understanding of what has made the photo work.

So please don't lose voters like me, by making it a very technical challenge, which would make me feel out of place. I would feel I wasn't qualified to vote anymore. And you might find you get less voting, which would be a real shame.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jul 9, 2012)

anivid said:


> *Deadline*
> Is the 27. of the month the best deadline, considering the 75 words contest (deadline the 23.) and the quarterly 300-words (deadline 31. of the month) ??
> May be it would be better with more distance to the two literary competitions ??
> - as in the 15. ??[/FONT]



Hey, we were here first!

And the thing is, the month is a easy to remember way of measuring each challenge. Dates are difficult to keep up with as it is, and if the contest ended on a random mid-month date, I doubt I'd be able to remember to come and vote (or have photos in on time).

I'm certainly not advocating for the challenge to become strictly technical. I don't think photography should be about that is any instance -- surely it's about getting a great photo that does move people and invoke a reaction. Certainly I've often voted on photos that have had an effect on me rather than ones that seem to tick lots of boxes in terms of technical skills. I don't really know many technical skills, so the same 'by-the-feel' response goes towards taking the photos, too. 

And equipment certainly shouldn't matter. When I first started adding photos, it was from an old camera phone. Then I got a compact. Now I use a bridge camera. It's all about how you use it 

Like the writing competitions, however, I think we should be trying to make each entry as good as we can. I end up taking about twenty different photos of something because I want to try different angles, lighting, distances, set up of the photo (if I've set it up by hand, like with Mr Dumpty). Then I tweak and edit it some in Photobucket to enhance it. Just like a piece of writing gets played around with, words considered, picked for particular effect and then honed and edited, I think a photo should have the same attention paid to it. And that sounds like a lot of work and time, but I managed to set up a plate of egg, take photos, upload, edit and add in >45 minutes. Doesn't even need to be done all in one go!


Just to Stormfeather's suggestion of reusing themes -- it has been done before, I know for sure that Blue has been used twice and I think Light has popped up more than once, too. As noted, the challenge is four years old now, so there are themes from when back when that could certainly be used again! (And I could look at photos exploring the theme of Light forever, as far as I'm concerned we could have that one every month!)


----------



## alchemist (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everybody.



> Originally posted by *anivid*
> - and now, dear alchemist – I’ll leave it all in your competent hands –




Please bear in mind that I'm not a mod, just a regular user, so my opinion and thoughts carry no more weight than anyone else. But since I started this, I may as well try and pull the opinions together. 

Many people vote according to what evokes a response, rather than necessarily what's the best "technical" photo. I don't think anybody can be told how to vote, or what criteria to use. Of course, the best photos will have both qualities.



crystal haven said:


> So please don't lose voters like me, by making it a very technical challenge, which would make me feel out of place. I would feel I wasn't qualified to vote anymore. And you might find you get less voting, which would be a real shame.


 
Indeed. I think this should be central. And it's not just about voting. You have a camera, don't you crystal? 

I think it's important for the challenges to be more, rather than less, inclusive. If the theme is too technical, or too abstract, it may put people off entering or voting, so it's important to think about that when setting a theme.

A few of us have enjoyed the challenges more when we've had to work at it. The challenge setter will have to think about that too. Should photos be purposely taken for the challenge? At least one person thinks it should be open, or there should be no more than one previously-taken photo. The latter is certainly an option, or slightly different, a rule stating "you can submit a previously taken photo if you have already submitted a purpose-taken one." Too complicated? Or should they just all be taken specifically for the challenge? Or is it all in the hands of the challenge-setter?

The alternative is that people give more weight in their voting deliberations to purpose-taken photos.

So, no pressure on this month's winner. Set a challenge that's simultaneously challenging but do-able by the average person 
Here are some examples from a google-found photo challenge http://www.splitcoaststampers.com/forums/photography-f217/photo-challenges-master-list-t405727.html
It seems to be a mixture of themes, part technique, part subject.


Re different types of challenge, photography v conceptual (as per anivid). Indeed, we do get those types of photo. I don't think we can afford to split, though. The numbers taking part vary from 6 last month to about 11/12. If we were to have two different challenges per month, we risk getting 3-4 in each and that's no fun. 



anivid said:


> *Deadline*
> Is the 27. of the month the best deadline, considering the 75 words contest (deadline the 23.) and the quarterly 300-words (deadline 31. of the month) ??
> May be it would be better with more distance to the two literary competitions ??
> - as in the 15. ??


 
That said, is there space for an additional, occasional challenge, almost like the 75/300 word challenges? Continue the regular monthly challenge, but have something extra? Anyone, anytime could start a challenge (although I wouldn't suggest starting something unless you are sure it will be reasonably popular). I have no idea what this could be (another site I frequent has a regular *photoshop* competition, but I suspect we wouldn't have the numbers here for that).

Re the dates: I don't know if a change to the deadline would be any better, and I guess it can run to the 27th because it doesn't take so long to make your mind up. But is four days of making-mind-up time too long? The poll often strays into the next month.




anivid said:


> *May be also a good idea to open up for presenting photos WITHOUT participating in the contest.*


 
Some people use the "picture of the day" thread for this, although it's mostly pics by other people. It may be a good idea to start a "Your photos" thread in the Technology forum or the Lounge.


So, a lot of random thoughts there. It seems we're agreed on a lot, but the main issue is the themes and whether we allow previously-taken photos. If we think rules need changing, they could be in effect for next month. If we can condense our thoughts into 2 or 3 questions, we could even take a vote.


----------



## hopewrites (Jul 11, 2012)

I have given this a lot of thought.

I retract my withdrawal from all challenges ever, I could blame it on hormonal distemper and a bad week, but really it was capitulation to heartbreak. I have since rallied and with the support of my dear friends, see that it is not a resolution worth keeping. 
and I hope I can be forgiven for it.

but that's not what I thought a lot about. no, what I was thinking about was why I felt such heartache over a game that has reminded me how much I love exercising my ability to change my perspective about the world around me.
I thought a lot about what this challenge means to me, what photography means to me, and why it became an art form in the first place.

I vehemently disagree with anyone who would take the emotive qualities out of any human activity. We are creatures who long for expression, we invented words and languages to try and express externally what happens internally. if emotions were simple we would just have pheromone receptors and never bother with imagination or languages. We have feelings about our feelings for crying out loud! 
I'm not saying I don't believe in impartiality, just that nothing human can be expressed, felt, thought or done without an emotional core, whether that core is built upon or disregarded it _is_ there.

A picture is worth a thousand words, and words are the tools we use to express who we are, what we feel, what we think, what we need, and how we want to live. Wouldn't that make the conclusion that pictures are another tool, perhaps even a better tool, a logical one? 

I offer for an example another art form. one I have been professionally judged on. Many of you know that I sing, when I competed in Solo and Ensemble we were judged by professionals who knew the technical side of music inside and out, who could spot a poorly timed breath or fractionally flat note in their sleep. but it was not just the technicality we were judged on. we were expected to be as technically correct as possible, but it was more important that we make the music come to life. that we stir the audience and by our subtle art make them feel.

I will be the first to raise my hand and say I am not a professional photographer, I take pictures because I enjoy many art forms, and flatter myself that I can capture a moment to be shared with those who shared the moment with me. I will be the first to heave a sigh of relief that our challenges are not judged by professionals who could turn my camera and my abilities inside out in their sleep. 
We need not hold each other to exacting standards. As with any challenge, the point is to help one another get better at something we love, with friendly support and encouragement. (so far so good on that score) But lets not throw out criteria that cripple our ability to grow, and have fun doing it. 

can there be technical challenges? absolutely
can there be nontechnical challenge? assuredly
can we maintain the spirit of comradely and help one another grow as artists? that is what I feel is more at stake here than anything else. it is that, that I endeavor to preserve.


----------



## crystal haven (Jul 11, 2012)

If this is already done, or been mentioned, please ignore. 

Could there be a thread explaining (after the challenge) how a photo was taken? And how to improve it? A bit like the thread in the writing challenge section.

This would help the people wanting technical help and advice about taking photos.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jul 11, 2012)

alchemist said:


> Some people use the "picture of the day" thread for this, although it's mostly pics by other people. It may be a good idea to start a "Your photos" thread in the Technology forum or the Lounge.



Hem hem!

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/46208-photos-of-the-day.html


----------



## anivid (Jul 11, 2012)

alchemist said:


> Thanks for the replies everybody.
> ...
> So, a lot of random thoughts there. It seems we're agreed on a lot, but the main issue is the themes and whether we allow previously-taken photos. ...


 
(I better post this before going to the wizards with my PC, don’t know what they’ll transform it to J)

Sorry to hear you don’t have mod privileges, Alch J – what will it take for getting them ??

I merely detailled the photographic parameters for letting you all see how much there CAN be in evaluating a photography.
For such challenge as the present the crucial things to weigh may be
1. Loyalty to the theme
2. Artistic qualities
3. Technical qualities
- not necessarily in the described order J

If your concern, Alchemist, is whether or not the photos should be taken explicit for the Photo Challenge with the finding/creating such thing demands, on could argue that there ain’t much challenge in just searching own archives, is there ?? 
- and as you so rightly put out, archive searchers can post on the « pic of the day » site.

BUT on the whole it might be too early concluding anything, as more people c/sh-ould speak on this thread, and especially Mouse - after all it was her, who let the balloon loose, wasn’t it ?? J

Good list of themes on the split- something- site

Gotta run - nice day behind the skies


----------



## Mouse (Jul 13, 2012)

Sorry, I've had no internet (still have no internet connection of my own). But basically, I agree with everything Hoops has said.

Keep the dates as they are. Photos should be the best the poster can possibly do. We should try to post at least one we've taken especially for the challenge - though I'm not sure this should be mandatory as we get themes like the Spring one sometimes, and we don't all have spring at the same time. Uh, what else... It doesn't matter what 'camera' you use - I've entered photos taken with my mobile phone. Themes can be whatever the heck the winner wants them to be but it'd be nice to take into consideration that this is a photography comp - macro, light, portraiture etc. would be quite nice on occasion.

Um, voting. I vote for what I think is the best photo. The thing that niggles at me the most is when people vote for blurred photos. I don't understand that. For example, say the theme was pets and there was a cat photo in perfect focus and a dog photo that was slightly blurred. I'd vote for the cat, even though I can't stand the things. It's the photo I'm voting for, not the subject.

Emotion, yes, of course. If there are two dog photos, both in perfect focus, but in one it's just a photo of a dog, but in the other the dog is in front of a spectacular background or is in action or... the photo has some _feeling_, then I'd vote for that one.

Simple really.

As for critiques and all that, we had a thread but it didn't really take off: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/528993-the-photography-critique-thread.html

I think it'd be nice to show in the discussion threads (after voting's over) other photos that we pondered posting.


----------



## The Judge (Jul 13, 2012)

Just to give my twopennyworth, I'm not sure what prompted this thread as I've not looked at recent Photo Challenges or the discussion threads, though I used to, albeit on an irregular basis.  One reason for that is that I don't take any photos myself as my other half is a very keen photographer, so he does all the necessary when we're out (and I can't persuade him to join and take part). Another reason is that I have to say I've not been over-impressed by some photos in the past which to me were simply snapshots.

I think there is always a tension between technical proficiency and creativity, and I've certainly seen this in the Writing Challenges. On a personal level I find it difficult to give marks to a story which fails on a technical level but I've seen such stories accumulate votes by those who apparently give little or no heed to that aspect of writing.  The advantage is we get people joining in who might otherwise be inhibited from doing so; the disadvantage is that it's galling for those of us who are more expert to see stories gaining votes which are the equivalent, in literary terms, of out of focus and blurred.

I'd suggest that you leave things as they are, but you ask people when they come to vote to use their heads as well as their hearts, and to look at things such as composition and focus and depth of story** as well as how pretty the picture is.  But also have a second, quarterly challenge, which calls for more technical skills, to remind you that this is a photographic contest, not just one for snapshots.  You might also look at having a "Improving our Challenge Photos" thread where people can ask how perhaps they could have done better.


** I recall one picture (?by JRiff?) of a homeless man on the streets, which to me was important as a photograph for the story it told, not because it was pretty, which it wasn't.


----------



## anivid (Jul 13, 2012)

The Judge said:


> ...Another reason is that I have to say I've not been over-impressed by some photos in the past which to me were simply snapshots





The Judge said:


> ...ask people when they come to vote to use their heads as well as their hearts, and to look at things such as composition and focus and depth of story** as well as how pretty the picture is.


Hear, hear, Judge 




The Judge said:


> ...But also have a second, quarterly challenge, which calls for more technical skills, to remind you that this is a photographic contest, not just one for snapshots.


Good idea


----------



## Alex The G and T (Jul 26, 2012)

Getting close to closing on the July challenge and it's been kinda quiet.

I hope the tempest-in-a-tea-pot, earlier this month, over technical issues, didn't put anyone off.  Likewise, what seems to be an emerging trend to grouse about a new theme.

This is a friendly game.  No one should be packin' a six shooter to the Saturday night nickel-ante poker game.

I've noticed another technical challenge, however; which is an participants ability to _post_ an image which looks as good posted, as it did before it was uploaded to an offsite host.

Photobucket has size and resolution limits; and automatically degrades the original image.  Flickr does the same... I've personally had to work very savvy to evade their proprietary quirks, and commandeer my original image back for my own use. 

The Chrons photo album feature is very restrictive inre image quality.

I've been using facebook postings, lately; which also requires some savvy tweaking to get my original image back, untampered by evil facebook deamons.

We're out for a good time here.  Technical savvy counts, to-be-shore; but Mystery and Imagination carry a little more weight in a friendly game... sez me.


----------



## hopewrites (Jul 26, 2012)

I've been using googles photo thingy, it's tied to my G+ but so is my gmail, so I dont know if you can use it without the social media site attached.
Or just pasting into the text box sometimes works.


----------



## alchemist (Jul 26, 2012)

Any further thoughts?

The conversation has been interesting and raised some possibilities. One may be an occasional challenge, a more technical one (although the monthly challenge could still have technical themes). This would need enough interested parties to keep it going. Who would want to take part? And what themes could it have?


----------



## Gary Compton (Jul 26, 2012)

If its a help. You can email me your photo to sales at garcom dot co dot uk.

I will upload to my server and send you the link. Your picture will be exactly as the original.


----------



## hopewrites (Jul 27, 2012)

That's very thoughtful Gary, thank you


----------

